# Harness swap round 2



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Ding ding ding... Who's in?

We will limit this to the first 12 people. Make 11 harnesses, send them to me, I will take care of the rest. I would like to have these back to ya'll by april 1st, So the deadline will be march 26th.

In:
Andycapp
Gilly
Bruce William 
dedge
Ed Michrina
RyGuy525


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Hey you turkey you forgot me!!!


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

count me in I will do it once more.. Cya Slick


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

In:
Andycapp
Gilly
Bruce William 
dedge
Ed Michrina
RyGuy525
Slick fishing
Tubejig
newtothervr


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Sorry I forgot. I already have the snells done, just dont know what to put on for hardware.


----------



## newtothervr (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm game.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Make a hole and make it wide, The Whale is in !!!


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Participants;

Andycapp
Gilly
Bruce William 
dedge
Ed Michrina
RyGuy525
Slick fishing
Tubejig
newtothervr
Thw Whale

2 More guys


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Ed is a little busy to get in on this one. So we have room for 3 more.


Also If you have a little story about your harness, Please tell us about it. You can do that here or include it with your bait
Andycapp
Gilly
Bruce William 
dedge
RyGuy525
Slick fishing
Tubejig
newtothervr
Thw Whale
Fishcapades


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Im in for this one too.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Your in!


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Stories about my harnesses they catch lots of fish:lol: Cya Slick


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

Can I get in?

Jim


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Sure can.

Andycapp
Gilly
Bruce William 
dedge
RyGuy525
Slick fishing
Tubejig
newtothervr
Thw Whale
Fishcapades
KI Jim


----------



## BigEyeHunter (Nov 26, 2003)

If your not full, I'll do another round. The last swap turned out well.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Ok we are officiallly full.

BigEyeHunter
Andycapp
Gilly
Bruce William 
dedge
RyGuy525
Slick fishing
Tubejig
newtothervr
Thw Whale
Fishcapades
KI Jim


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Ok.

Everybody make 11 harnesses. You will send them to me and I Will divide them up. Please include your name in each package. Please package each harness individuallly. You will receive 1 of each persons harness. I will cover the postage sending them back. Please try to get them to me by Mrach 26th. I want to have these back by april 1st. Everyone will be fishing by then.

Get tying!!


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Anyone use circle hooks on their harnesses?
Im trying to decide if they would be of a advantage or not on harnesses.

Carl


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

I myself have thought about it too.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I have thought about them too. I think they would work just fine you may not get every hook up but the ones you do hook will be solid.


----------



## newtothervr (Oct 3, 2006)

Andy,Let me know where to send them. I'd like to get mine out this week.Thanks


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

andy capp said:


> Ok.
> 
> Everybody make 11 harnesses. You will send them to me and I Will divide them up. Please include your name in each package. Please package each harness individuallly. You will receive 1 of each persons harness. I will cover the postage sending them back. Please try to get them to me by Mrach 26th. I want to have these back by april 1st. Everyone will be fishing by then.
> 
> Get tying!!


AC,

Thanks for offering this up, I know by following the last swap it was a lot of work for the swap master but I am pumped and can't wait to get mine.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

I've did quite a few jig swaps, so I am used to it. No biggie...Im pumped too!! Bring on the softwater!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Hey guys, Gilly said in the last swap he wanted to be in the next one. I have sent him a few massages and have not heard from him yet. If it comes down to, still make 11 and I will forward the extra set to steve


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey Andy count Gilly in, I talked to him and he is a go.. Cya Slick


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Andy, be sure to send me your address so i can get them out to you. i will be sending a black/orange with metal flake. It has been a real bruiser for me on LSC and Erie.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

I have Pm'ed My address to everyone So Get tying, I will be waiting


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Mine will be going out to you today Andy. Hope everyone enjoys much success with them ! :fish2:


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Recieved :

AndyCapp
Newtothervr....Beautiful harnesses


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

OHHHHHHHHHH I"M SOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!:lol: 

Jim


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Recieved:
Andy Capp
Newtothervr
Ki Jim
Slick

Awesome harnesses.

I need to stop opening them and looking. I have the snells done, and all the components, just puzzled on what I should do. I have so many harnesses I have a hard time picking a winner. But the ideas coming in are stellar.

KI jim, I have the exact same harness I guy locally gave me.


----------



## BigEyeHunter (Nov 26, 2003)

Got all the parts I need, now I just have to put them all together. 
I went with a proven winner, on erie. The harness should be in the mail by Fri.


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

Sent 9 today will send 2 more tomorrow regular mail.


----------



## newtothervr (Oct 3, 2006)

I credit Slick as my inspiration... If I can only catch half as many fish as him I'll be happy:lol:


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

newtothervr said:


> I credit Slick as my inspiration... If I can only catch half as many fish as him I'll be happy:lol:


Dont worry there buddy after I get done with you, you will be a limit man on the walleye in no time Brian do you have a electric motor on your transom again I forgot since I have been over?...Cya Slick


----------



## newtothervr (Oct 3, 2006)

Slick fishing said:


> Dont worry there buddy after I get done with you, you will be a limit man on the walleye in no time Brian do you have a electric motor on your transom again I forgot since I have been over?...Cya Slick


Yes sir I do! Beats rowing...


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

newtothervr said:


> Yes sir I do! Beats rowing...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

BigEyeHunter
Andycapp Received
Gilly Received
Bruce William Received partial
dedge
RyGuy525
Slick fishing Received
Tubejig
newtothervr Received
Thw Whale
Fishcapades
KI Jim Received


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

I can't believe you've not received my harnesses yet. Hope there wasn't an "interested" postal worker who could tell what was in the envelope !  :rant: 
Keep us posted on the receievd end of things Andy. I may have to get to work on a quick make-up batch ! :rant:  :fish2:


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Whale, just to let you know I was in a Jig swap this winter and I have yet to see my jigs also. Its been about 4 weeks now.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

andy, I will be making mine today and they will hit the mail tomorrow.


----------



## BigEyeHunter (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm done and there in the mail. Since there only going a few miles, They should be there new the next day or two. 

Thanks for hosting this swap Andy, I am sure the EYE gods will reward you


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

BigEyeHunter said:


> I am sure the EYE gods will reward you


I hope so, Because the perch gods have not


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Andy mine will be in the mail Saturday or Monday.

Carl


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

BigEyeHunter Received
Andycapp Received
Gilly Received
Bruce William Received partial
dedge
RyGuy525
Slick fishing Received
Tubejig
newtothervr Received
Thw Whale Received
Fishcapades
KI Jim Received


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

C'mon Andy....let's see some pics....or are these harnesses for "swap-ees" eyes only??

LOL

You killed the perch last Sunday dude...fess up....I was there...saw it with my own two eyes.......they were hittin' HARD!!!! 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 


Hope all is well dude..


BFG


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

I will get mine out tomorrow.

Dan


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

BFG said:


> C'mon Andy....let's see some pics....or are these harnesses for "swap-ees" eyes only??
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


Yeah I really killed them  . All is good here. I need to take them home to get pics of them. I will do that this weekend.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

andy, mine hit the mail yesterday so you will see them at the beginning of the week.


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

They're enroute! I'm guessing you should have them on Monday.

The ones that I tied up are the BEST color combination that I have been able to come up with on the 3 main lakes that I fish. They are inland lakes/Lake Superior watershed. Don't know how they will work out on that big pond you guys fish down there but who knows maybe you'll catch a sheepshead on it.:lol:

I wish you guys luck and will try and make an update and let people know what kind of luck I had using their patterns.

Good luck, and you guys suck, because I will have to wait until May 15th before I can fish for walleyes.

Dan


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

BigEyeHunter Received
Andycapp Received
Gilly Received
Bruce William Received 
dedge
RyGuy525
Slick fishing Received
Tubejig Received
newtothervr Received
Thw Whale Received
Fishcapades
KI Jim Received


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Andy the harness went out today.
Sorry for the delay, I had one hellacious weekend dealing with my daughters mother.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Fishcapades are in route, Dedge is en route...RyGuy???? Update?

Guys this is a sweet bunch of harnesses. the only thing is I cannot believe all you guys use is colorado style blades. Anyone ever try something different?

I went out on a limb and tied a single hook harness with a #1 baitholder hook with a #3 willow blade. If it don't get an eye it is sure to get mucho silver bass  .


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

andy capp said:


> Fishcapades are in route, Dedge is en route...RyGuy???? Update?
> 
> Guys this is a sweet bunch of harnesses. the only thing is I cannot believe all you guys use is colorado style blades. Anyone ever try something different?
> 
> I went out on a limb and tied a single hook harness with a #1 baitholder hook with a #3 willow blade. If it don't get an eye it is sure to get mucho silver bass  .


Andy I have tried diffrent but I always fall back on old faith full, I also use small hacket blades from time to time.. Cya Slick


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry guys not trying to hold the swap up. I haven't had the time to go grab some blades but im running down to cabelas tomorrow and the harnesses should be on there way thursday.


----------



## mifisher (Apr 25, 2005)

If one of you wouldn't mind posting some pics of the harnesses, I'd love to see what you guys came up with.:idea:


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Here is a picture of the last harness swap, mine is the bottom in the middle but I did not send the same this time, I wanted to change it up a little.. Cya Slick


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Here is a little teaser, sorry I dont know how to take a decent pic


----------



## mifisher (Apr 25, 2005)

Saweet looking set of harnesses boys! Looks like each one could help pulling a few into the boat. Enjoy them! Thanks for posting the pics too! Might even have to try a couple out myself!


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

Andy,

I do use a #5 willow leaf blade a lot on Erie. It is VERY effective.

Jim


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Dedge...Sweet

BigEyeHunter Received
Andycapp Received
Gilly Received
Bruce William Received 
dedge Received
RyGuy525
Slick fishing Received
Tubejig Received
newtothervr Received
Thw Whale Received
Fishcapades
KI Jim Received


We seem to have a very popular color to this swap, I am fine by it, My second favorite color to purple.


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

KI Jim said:


> Andy,
> 
> I do use a #5 willow leaf blade a lot on Erie. It is VERY effective.
> 
> Jim


Jim,

How about Hatchet Blades? They worked well for me this year.....


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

BigEyeHunter Received
Andycapp Received
Gilly Received
Bruce William Received 
dedge Received
RyGuy525
Slick fishing Received
Tubejig Received
Thw Whale Received
Fishcapades Received
KI Jim Received
newtothervr Received

1 more and they will be on there way!!
I enjoyed this and would do another in an instant.


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

Sabiki,

Last year for the fiorst time ever, i bought a few hatchets, never used 'em :lol: . We were catching fish so consistantly on the Colorados (early) and the willow leafs (after July 1) that I could never convince any of my crew (3 boys ages 6,8 & 12 and wife) to change! Keep in mind, I myself only get to catch a few when the fish are really not biting, otherwise all my time is spent helping my kids get set up, untangling lines, driving the boat, netting fish......(you get the message).

What I typically will do is have the kids help me rig before we go out. I always let them pick the harness they want to use (I'll guide 'em, but they get to pick it). It gives 'em more ownership.

I think the hatchets would work great.

Jim


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

All of them are made and stuffed in the envelope. I'm dropping them off at the post office tomorrow.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Well then hopefully they should be here tomorrow. I'll send them out monday.


----------



## newtothervr (Oct 3, 2006)

Man those pictures were a good teaser! This is as bad as waiting for Christmas...

They look greeat guys!


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Just wanted to let you guys know i couldn't get to the post office yesterday but am going to try hard to today. The leaf spring bracket broke on my truck so its out of comission for a while and i have no other vehichle to get up there. Going to try to get my girlfirend to give me a ride up there when she gets off work. Sorry guys i feel bad for holding everything up! :sad:


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

KI Jim said:


> Sabiki,
> 
> Last year for the fiorst time ever, i bought a few hatchets, never used 'em :lol: . We were catching fish so consistantly on the Colorados (early) and the willow leafs (after July 1) that I could never convince any of my crew (3 boys ages 6,8 & 12 and wife) to change! Keep in mind, I myself only get to catch a few when the fish are really not biting, otherwise all my time is spent helping my kids get set up, untangling lines, driving the boat, netting fish......(you get the message).
> 
> ...


KI Jim,

Hatchets work well for me..... They produce just as many fish as the Purple Regal Finish Colorados with white pearl beads.  

Do not be afraid to try them more often.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

No problem Ry. 

As long as I send them out sometime next week.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Still waiting on one.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

They should be on there way!


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

OUT THE DOOR!!!!

You should start seeing them with in the next day or 2. Just in time!!

Had fun doing this guys thanks for letting me host.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

andy, thanks for taking care of this for us. Your a stand up guy and hope to get a chance to meet you in person someday.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

doesent the host supply the beer and food:lol: :lol: :lol: Cya Slick


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

I can't wait to get them. The only bad thing is I have to wait until May 15th before I can use them.

Oh well, better than June 15th:lol:

Dan


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Slick fishing said:


> doesent the host supply the beer and food:lol: :lol: :lol: Cya Slick


Answer..NO.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

I got mine today but havent opened it yet.. Cya Slick


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Got mine today too, Slick. But I opened mine like a kid on christmas !!! Nice work everyone, look forward to dragging them in front of some 'eyes. Too cool.   :fish2: A big "Thank you" to Andy for the handling of everything, top notch.


----------

